# Realistic Fake Blood



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

I've heard about using corn syrup and red food coloring....Not sure about the staining though.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

In Slither they mixed warm water, dark corn syrup, chocolate sauce, red food coloring, and a few drops of blue food coloring, all mixed together. It looks pretty good


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm not sure it's possible to make or buy non-staining fake blood. When I worked in makeup we were always warned to keep "reds" away from anything you didn't want stains and from directly under your eyes - that skins holds color more than the rest of your face. But... that was a while ago - so makeup may have improved.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

The Reel Blood formula I have is clear corn syrup, chocolate syrup and red food dye. This drys red and glisteny, but like anything with red food dye will stain anything it touches.


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Is it too picky to be pointing out that real blood turns dark red/brown when it dries due to the evaporation of oxygen?

I just think that big splatters of bright red blood is either REALLY fresh or fake. Real crime scenes show blood in about three colors - the thinner spots are where the blood has dried and has become darker, the thicker spots it's a deep red where the puddles and pools are a bright red.

Make sense? Maybe i'm over-thinking it. In our haunt lighting it probably doesn't matter. I haven't worked with blood much other than permanently treating costumes (butcher's apron, stab wounds, etc).


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh, and ditto on the corn and chocolate syrup.

Another base to work with is glycerine (fog juice). It's thick enough to be sloshed around in a butcher scene and doesn't irritate actors like corn syrup can. Glycerin doesn't dry either if you are using it on long run shows.


----------



## Mahone68 (Oct 21, 2004)

I use Karo corn syrup (light colored) and red food coloring, it looks great, as far as staining, well, it stains clothing, but we use it on concrete and have not had any staining there yet


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

for non edible blood to keep it from staining use liquid (clear dawn ) dish soap. for edible blood use cherry flavored jello mixed with clear karo corn syrup


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

The blood test results are in! Thanks all for the blood recipes. I mixed batches of each and tried on a latex hand.

The ring finger is: dark corn syrup, choc syrup, red & blue food color.

The middle finger is: clear corn syrup, choc syrup, red food color

The index finger is: clear corn syrup, cherry jello

Thumb is: clear corn syrup, cherry jello and red food color











Thought they all came out pretty good but I’m partial to the index finger and thumb. They glisten and didn’t run right off the finger. Tried the fog juice and red food coloring-I see that can work very well for splatters/cloth but was too thin to put on the latex hand. Still waiting for them to dry before I wipe off to see if they stain.

Also, I tried some on cloth. Left is dark corn syrup, middle is clear corn syrup and right is cherry jello recipe.











Again, thanks all for the great suggestions! I’m satisfied there will be appropriate colored blood at our haunt this year!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

*Fake Bllod Yeeek !!!*



Mrs Leatherface said:


> The blood test results are in! Thanks all for the blood recipes. I mixed batches of each and tried on a latex hand.
> 
> The ring finger is: dark corn syrup, choc syrup, red & blue food color.
> 
> ...


Glad to be of Help, Rick Baker gave me that reci pe Don"t Forget to put clear dish soap in the mix "like Dawn"
to keep it from staining.


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Mrs. Leatherface, which one do you like best? Looks like the one on the index finger doesn't bead up. That looks very real.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

moondoggie: the one thing I didn’t try was the clear Dawn/dishwashing soap. Darn grocery store didn’t have anything but the blue/green colors. But, as it turned out, none of the formulas stained the latex hand, they all washed right off. Left it on for 4-5 hours and no staining! Perfect for my needs!

Deveds2: Actually, I like them all. I may use them all in different areas or, as you pointed out, use different colors for that crime scene type of look. I agree, the index finger looks very real for the fresh blood look.

The cloth results were somewhat surprising. The corn syrup and food color dried and stained the cloth, naturally. The corn syrup and cherry jello (after 48 hours) dried semi-hard but pliable and retained the fresh look. It didn’t absorb into the cloth. I can almost peel the blob of blood off of the cloth, but not quite. I didn’t expect that result. I’m going to try a blob of it on wax paper, let it harden, peel it off and see if it can be used to just paste on a prop, remove and reuse the next year. I love working on blood stuff! Thanks again for all the help!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

*peel off blood*



Mrs Leatherface said:


> moondoggie: the one thing I didn’t try was the clear Dawn/dishwashing soap. Darn grocery store didn’t have anything but the blue/green colors. But, as it turned out, none of the formulas stained the latex hand, they all washed right off. Left it on for 4-5 hours and no staining! Perfect for my needs!
> 
> Deveds2: Actually, I like them all. I may use them all in different areas or, as you pointed out, use different colors for that crime scene type of look. I agree, the index finger looks very real for the fresh blood look.
> 
> The cloth results were somewhat surprising. The corn syrup and food color dried and stained the cloth, naturally. The corn syrup and cherry jello (after 48 hours) dried semi-hard but pliable and retained the fresh look. It didn’t absorb into the cloth. I can almost peel the blob of blood off of the cloth, but not quite. I didn’t expect that result. I’m going to try a blob of it on wax paper, let it harden, peel it off and see if it can be used to just paste on a prop, remove and reuse the next year. I love working on blood stuff! Thanks again for all the help!!


Here is what you will need to do that first make sure there is no grease on any with your work areas because that will break this formual down and that will not work, second go to your local drug store and ask if they have glycerin liquid small bottle 1 tsp. of that to mix.and use knox's jello to thicken up you compoud . make your mix like before and add two packs of knox jell to the mix and the glycerin put on wax paper, and put in refrig . no freezers then it should peel really easy !! This is how we make most our feet and hands for the movies like L.O.T.R Ears and Feet Blinky this above formual is what we use in the movies to make our scary messes .


----------



## Sabre Curt (Nov 9, 2004)

I recently did some experimenting with plexiglass to simulate blood puddles for some "crime scene" training. I cut out a puddle shape and sprayed it with red spray paint. After drying, you flip it over with the shiny side up and the red side down. The plexiglass has a depth to it and the color comes through bright and clear. I will post some pictures if I can figure out how.

What I need now is some recipes for a non-sticky blood substitute that can be used through a garden sprayer...training some medics soon.


----------

